# [SOLVED] What is bottlenecking me!



## onehundredyears (Nov 23, 2011)

Okay so before u guys told me not to use a underpowered PSU i went out and bought a really nice OCZ 700w modular PSU the top edition or w/e they call it 

Here are my system specs










the ram in 1600 GSKILL RIPJAW

my computers temperatures are amazing now that i bought a ******** of fans from Canada Computers hardware store. 

My hard drives are a 

120gb SSD from intel for my OS the upper edition or w/e like the pSU

500gb WD HDD for data

ask for any other info you need my computer isnt running WoW at very good performance when it should!


----------



## red6joker (Dec 23, 2010)

Well I see that your CPU which is the same one I have is at 1.4ghz for some reason it could just because it's idle though. Other than that do you have problems with any other games? Online or offline? Because if it's just wow it could be your internet connection, like it's really laggy and you dc in org or stormwind a lot.


----------



## onehundredyears (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

Its laggy FPS wise not LAtency i have 27ms and am currently raping r1's in 3's >_> youtube.com/codyethier but yeh im jw why i am not getting good FPS


----------



## red6joker (Dec 23, 2010)

Do you have lag in bgs or arenas? When is it exactly that you start to lag? Cuz in a major city where there's a lot of players I'll drop to 26-37 fps and in raids or bgs I'll get about 110+


----------



## onehundredyears (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

No lag really except in SW but i have to play on good settings not ultra and my friend said he had the exact same specs and he plays on ultra -_- his processor is an I5 2500k but everything else is the same


Should i overclock my processor?
my temperatures are super good since i bought a bunch of fans


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

first ocz dont make quality power supplies
second your cpu ain that great
third neither is your gpu
fourth absolutley no need for an ssd on your system


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

A Phenom II X6 is no sluch in the performance category. It's much faster that a X2 or core 2 duo. Have you gone into the BIOS and turned off cool and quite? When you turn that off go into control panel/power options and select the High Performance plan. See if that makes a difference.


----------



## red6joker (Dec 23, 2010)

I use the same cpu and even before I overclocked it, it ran just fine on a stock 2.8ghz with wow graphics in ultra.


----------



## onehundredyears (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

Turning off cool n quiet increased performance i think.

Jack how much fps do you get on ultra i get like 30-40

also should i overclock with the stock heat sink? the temperatures are still really low.

also is there any other little thing like cool n quiet that i can do to increase my performance even more?


----------



## red6joker (Dec 23, 2010)

Stock clock speed I got about the same 25-40ish in a major city and 70-110fps anywhere else. Do you have vsync or stuff like triple buffering on in the graphics menu? 

I would recommend getting a new heatsink if you want to overclock it'll be worth it, cuz the stock heatsink will be running as fast as it can and be very loud.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

you should never overclock with a stock heatsink. They are not designed for it.


----------



## onehundredyears (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

I made a wow forum post incase blizzard has any ideas also
Wow lags with decent specs - Forums - World of Warcraft

Ty greenbrucelee i will not overclock without buying heatsink

i get 40-45 in the world i have vsync disabled all good settings with shadows on low. i dont have triple buffering on.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

Just so you know. The Phenom II heatsinks with the cooper base and copper heat pipes are okay for overclocking as long as you're not going for a max overclock. I have the stock Amd Phenom II heatsink and I'm overclocked to 3.8ghz and the temp as I type this is 34c and maxes at 51-53c. It's the stock Intel heatsinks that are crap for overclocking (and I'm not knocking Intel).


----------



## onehundredyears (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

hehe it seems that you and green have some disagreements  but then again you are the AMD man ^_^ i will go ahead and try to overclock it to around 3.8ghx like you have if you say it is ok 


EDIT: well umm how exactly do i overclock an AMD lol


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

I don't think there's a disagreement. I'm sure he's referring to a max overclock or the processors that come with crappy heatsinks. Some Amd cpus do come with crappy aluminum heatsinks one on some models, but if you have the good one they are fine to overclock within reason. Your cpu is not a black edition so the cpu multilplier is locked so overclocking is a bit more trickier that a black edition where you can raise the multiplier. I would recommend that you don't seeing as it has turbo mode. You would have to raise the FSB which affects other aspects of the cpu such as L3 cache and memory. See link below for a overclocking review of the 1055t. Overclock at your own risk!!
I only picked the user name Amd_Man because when I first registered I was thinking of a user name and happened to look at an empty Amd Phenom II box so I just used that.


AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Overclocking - X-bit labs


----------



## onehundredyears (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

fair enough 

this is so much info but the wow tech support forum said to post this idk if maybe u guys could find anything in here that may be my fps lag problem.


ystem Information
------------------

```
Time of this report: 12/19/2011, 00:30:28
       Machine name: COMPUTER
   Operating System: Windows 7 Professional 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: MSI
       System Model: MS-7623
               BIOS: Default System BIOS
          Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor (6 CPUs), ~1.4GHz
             Memory: 8192MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 8192MB RAM
          Page File: 3298MB used, 13082MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
       Manufacturer: NVIDIA
          Chip type: GeForce GTX 460
           DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E22&SUBSYS_216619DA&REV_A1
     Display Memory: 4065 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 993 MB
      Shared Memory: 3071 MB
       Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: W2243
         Monitor Id: GSM56FF
        Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (59.934Hz)
        Output Type: DVI
        Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
Driver File Version: 8.17.0012.8562 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.17.12.8562
        DDI Version: 11
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 10/15/2011 03:53:00, 15693120 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4D62-11CF-185B-6A011FC2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x10DE
          Device ID: 0x0E22
          SubSys ID: 0x216619DA
        Revision ID: 0x00A1
 Driver Strong Name: oem2.inf:NVIDIA_SetA_Devices.NTamd64.6.1:Section005:8.17.12.8562:pci\ven_10de&dev_0e22
     Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Supported
            DXVA-HD: Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Razer Megalodon)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: USB\VID_1532&PID_000E&REV_0001&MI_00
        Manufacturer ID: 65535
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: USBAUDIO.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 11/20/2010 05:43:52, 109696 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1106&DEV_4441&SUBSYS_14627623&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 11/20/2010 05:44:23, 350208 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (Razer Megalodon)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: USBAUDIO.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 11/20/2010 05:43:52, 109696 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

            Description: Line In (High Definition Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 11/20/2010 05:44:23, 350208 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

            Description: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 11/20/2010 05:44:23, 350208 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

            Description: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7601.17514 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 11/20/2010 05:44:23, 350208 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Microsoft® SiderWinderTM X4 Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0768
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1002, 0x4397
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Microsoft SideWinder X4 Keyboard (IntelliType Pro)
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0768
| Matching Device ID: hid\vid_045e&pid_0768&mi_00
| Service: kbdhid
| 
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0768
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| 
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0015
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0015
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 48.6 GB
Total Space: 114.4 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: INTEL SSDSA2CW120G3 ATA Device

      Drive: E:
 Free Space: 0.1 GB
Total Space: 0.1 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD5000AAKX-001CA0 ATA Device

      Drive: F:
 Free Space: 331.4 GB
Total Space: 476.8 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD5000AAKX-001CA0 ATA Device

      Drive: D:
      Model: ATAPI iHDS118   6 ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), , 0 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4398&SUBSYS_76231462&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&99
   Driver: n/a

     Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor PCI Bus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4384&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A4
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0BEB&SUBSYS_216619DA&REV_A1\4&20E2AD45&0&0110
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1201&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4398&SUBSYS_76231462&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&91
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_76231462&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9605&SUBSYS_96011022&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&28
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1200&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_76231462&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&98
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9603&SUBSYS_96011022&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&10
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_76231462&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&90
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_76231462&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&92
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_9601&SUBSYS_96011022&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_439D&SUBSYS_43831002&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_43961002&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&9A
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1204&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C4
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_439C&SUBSYS_76231462&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4390&SUBSYS_76231462&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&88
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1063&SUBSYS_76231462&REV_C0\4&206601F1&0&0028
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1203&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4399&SUBSYS_43961002&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A5
   Driver: n/a

     Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor SMBus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4385&SUBSYS_76231462&REV_3C\3&267A616A&0&A0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E22&SUBSYS_216619DA&REV_A1\4&20E2AD45&0&0010
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1202&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C2
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7601.17514
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7601.17514
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7601.17514
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Fraps Video Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (Razer Megalodon),0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Line In (High Definition Audio ,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microphone (High Definition Aud,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
HD Audio Muxed capture,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Razer Megalodon,0x00200000,2,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
HD Audio SPDIF out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Razer Megalodon,0x00200000,2,2,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Razer Megalodon),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High De,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DirectSound: Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DirectSound: Speakers (Razer Megalodon),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0
```


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

I would increase your page file size.

I can't see anything that jumps out but you should realise that not every game will run ok on a 64 bit operating system and there can be issues with some game running on a 64 bit os.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

I see no reason why a gtx 460 couldn't handle this game. Question, when the gtx 460 was installed. Did you do a clean wipe of all the previous drivers of the older card? Was the older card an ATI/AMD card?

Are there any other games that appear to be not running up to spec?


----------



## onehundredyears (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

I was using the ATI integrated card to my motherboard before.

i used the catalyst programs uninstall feature which said removing all components. is there another way?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

yep using add remove programs


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

Try disabling the onboard video first via bios. If that doesn't work try next step. If it still won't play nice you need to swap the nvidia card for an AMD one.

Download this
Guru3D - Driver Sweeper (Setup) download from Guru3D.com

Uninstall the current nvidia driver (Make sure you have the most up to date one downloaded first.) Reboot into safe mode, run driver sweeper. Remove ati and nvidia remnants. Reboot into windows and reinstall latest driver.

Sense the board is using integrated graphic you need to make sure NOT to uninstall the chipset driver. Just any video driver.


----------



## red6joker (Dec 23, 2010)

You keep posting specs and I keep seeing your cpu running at 1.4ghz and that's low since stock is 2.8ghz even idle at 1.4ghz you should see its max clock in the bios or even windows experience index or even AMD overdrive


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*



red6joker said:


> You keep posting specs and I keep seeing your cpu running at 1.4ghz and that's low since stock is 2.8ghz even idle at 1.4ghz you should see its max clock in the bios or even windows experience index or even AMD overdrive


His CPU is fine. What you see is C1e Halt state. Reduced clock and power consumption when idle.


----------



## onehundredyears (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

Someone on the wow forums also said that my cpu speed was low which is really confusing.

What i did was i used add remove programs Removed ALL nvidia stuff and then reinstalled...

my fps drastically increased and it was amazing

this is STILL not as good as it should be running

do i need to run drive sweeper for sure because when I removed everything my resolution went to like 400x something and then it automatically said "installing basic vga drivers" ect

any new ideas :O the performance is slowly improving  and I thank you all for that.


----------



## onehundredyears (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

or what if i disable c1e because maybe it thinks running wow is idle when its not loading or something?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

If you turned off cool and quite in the BIOS and in Windows under power options set it to performance it will run at full speed all the time. Use this: CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting run it and report back what is rates the speed at.


----------



## onehundredyears (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

im on my laptop atm alienware core i7 at work 

and it actually says the clock speed is 1.7ghz >_>

but i will run that test when i get home around 3:20pm EST

also my laptop runs wow better than desktop atm  makes no sense is a laptop!


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

You still need to boot into safe mode to remove remnants that don't uninstall on their own. Just make sure you dont uninstall the amd chipset driver.

The issue sounds like a driver conflict between your onboard AMD gpu and the nvidia card. (Even though your doing all the right steps, your onboard AMD gpu still might choose not to play nice with the nvidia card. At this point you might want to consider an AMD card to remedy the problem. 

Uninstall all regular drivers. Make sure you have latestest nvidia driver downloaded and ready to go before hand. Next, reboot into safe mode. Remove any other video drivers that remain ( AMD and Nvidia) but be careful not to remove the chipset driver.

Reboot into windows and reinstall the nvidia driver and your issue should go away.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

It may also be that the BIOS version does not support that cpu. My X4 did the same thing until I upgraded my BIOS. We'll deal with that if nothing else works.


----------



## onehundredyears (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

Okay when i get home i will deal with BIOS n such

as for the chipset

in the BIOS i have the chipset disabled and for it to only use the pci express slot for gfx

does the motherboard still slightly ignore that and let the amd chipset still even get power?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

Don't do anything with the version of the BIOS until we find out what version you have and compare to the cpu support list. What you disabled in BIOS sounds like the onboard graphics which is correct when using a Pci-e card.


----------



## onehundredyears (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

Kk well i am heading out to lunch then i will be back home at around 3:20EST then i will check my bios version and post here 

btw ty alot for your help


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*



Amd_Man said:


> It may also be that the BIOS version does not support that cpu. My X4 did the same thing until I upgraded my BIOS. We'll deal with that if nothing else works.


Interesting idea although if a mobo did not support the chip it simply wouldn't boot, correct?

Maybe it would help if we knew what mobo we are dealing with.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

MSI 880GM-E41

Thats his board. What version is the bios? 1055t support didn't start till bios update 5.

MSI Global ? Mainboard - 880GM-E41


----------



## onehundredyears (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

Ok im home time to hopefully fix this



















theres both cpu z and the bios version 

also it said every single core was running at 1.4ghz


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*



MonsterMiata said:


> Interesting idea although if a mobo did not support the chip it simply wouldn't boot, correct?
> 
> Maybe it would help if we knew what mobo we are dealing with.


In some cases yes, but I've seen some boot with either unknown cpu or recognized but at the wrong speed.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

Your multiplier is set wrong. Go into the BIOS and set it to 14x. See your setting now is 7 x 200 = 1400 and you want 14 x 200 = 2800.


----------



## onehundredyears (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

kk one second doing it now


----------



## onehundredyears (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

I went into cell menu

set multiplyer to 400 instead of 200 and it just goes to a black screen waits a bit then says "overclocking failed" then i hit use previous settings...


----------



## onehundredyears (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

lmao just reread u said 14x200 lol il try that


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

That's not the multiplier, that is the FSB frequency. You want to be in Adjust Cpu ratio.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*



onehundredyears said:


> I went into cell menu
> 
> set multiplyer to 400 instead of 200 and it just goes to a black screen waits a bit then says "overclocking failed" then i hit use previous settings...


That's one way to get to 2800, but the wrong way. lol


----------



## onehundredyears (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

HOLY ****

in a place where most people lag i get 150fps

on loading screen i can hit 500 fps

ingame i can hit 300

THANKYOU!


But.... now is the second phase of troubleshooting

dealing with FRAPS


----------



## onehundredyears (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

Fraps grabs raw screen recording compresses into huge avi file onto ur hard drive

i have wow running off of 120gb SSD and recording to 500gb HDD Western Digital
my fraps SETTINGS are correct and the same as others who record without impacting their fps

i was told i should set fraps to certain cpu cores and wow to other cores as its not just the hard drive that is working hard to record.


EDIT: fraps lags out wow more then before but wow itself runs 1220319x faster


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

Post a cpu-z shot to see if it's up to speed. I'm curious to know!


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

I take it this is solved then. Please mark as solved under thread tools on the top right of the thread and then I'll close it. Thanks!


----------



## onehundredyears (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*











:O now for the fraps issue which makes or breaks my YouTube career


EDIT: make new post about fraps?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

Try uninstalling fraps and reinstall to see if it reads properly.


----------



## onehundredyears (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

i reinstalled it always drops my fps to 30 but with my new super fast processor it goes to about 45-60 on 60fps recording but it goes to 15 on 30fps 


but who wants to question logic if better quality recordings for editing and slow motion run better >_<


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: What is bottlenecking me!*

I'm glad you got it all sorted out and your computer runs as it should! Enjoy!


----------

